# Pictures of rod and reel set-ups.



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey everyone.

Sorry if this has been posted but if it has then feel free to close this thread.

Here we go. I would like to have this thread of pics of your favourite rod and reel set-ups. Post as many as you please. The more the better.

This is what I use to nail those Salmon on Lake Ontario. Each is spooled with 20lb mono. All rods are 10'6" Medium Heavy casting, minus the 9'0" Shimano Talora/Tekota 600LC combo.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 25, 2008)

heres what ive been using lately, two on the end are "trout" rods I love those things


----------



## Jim (Mar 25, 2008)

From Right to left

1, Daiwa Alphas ITO and 6'6 Gloomis GLX 782
2,Shimano Scorpion 1000MG & Kistler LTA 7MH
3, Abu Garcia Revo STX & Kistler LTA 7M
4,Super Tuned Daiwa Fuego & Shimano crucial Rod 7'2 MH
5,Shimano stradic 4000 & St Croix Premier 7 foot MH
6, Empty in picture but there is a Shimano metanium MG and Shimano Cumara 6'8 there now
7,Shimano Stradic & BPS Extreme 6'H
8, Daiwa Sol 2000 & Shimano Crucial 6'8 Drop shot rod





From Top to bottom
1, Daiwa Big Bait Special & Shimano Crucial 7'6 Heavy rod
2, Gloomis Spinnerbait series rod
3, Daiwa Pixy & Custom made Gloomis GLX
4, BPS Extreme 6'6 MH
5, Shimano Crucial Rod






I have a Curado I got for Xmas so there will be some rod swapping going on this year.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 25, 2008)

Very nice set-ups guys. Keep posting more. I need to take some more pics. 

I like the Quantum 1310. My brother owns 1 too.

Hey Jim, is that the older model Stradics? Gotta love those St.Croix Premiers eh! 8)


----------



## Jim (Mar 26, 2008)

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> Hey Jim, is that the older model Stradics? Gotta love those St.Croix Premiers eh! 8)



Those stradics I had before I got married in 2000. I think honestly they are 10+ years old. Here is the kicker...they are used and abused and I only open them up in the spring drop 1-2 drops of oil on the shaft, and wipe them clean with some wipes. Not a single problem ever with those reels. 

I wish they would die so I could get shiny new scratch free ones....but they wont. Stradics are great reels.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 26, 2008)

Jim said:


> Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Jim, is that the older model Stradics? Gotta love those St.Croix Premiers eh! 8)
> ...


Ya their awesome. My brother has 2 of the models after. The FH models, and their excellent, the 4000 and 2500 sizes. 4000 for Salmon and the 2500 for drop shotting and Walleye jigging. I am not too pleased with the newest Stradics, actually I think they are far from the FH models. The FH models feel more precise and alot smoother. I can actually feel a gear mesh inside the new Stradics. The Saros on the other hand feels like the Stradic FH, I think I will invest in the Saros. Was going to buy the new Stradics until I reeled a couple.


----------



## Jim (Mar 26, 2008)

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:
> ...



Really? Thats a shame. You think you got a lemon or are they all like that? Im going to go to Basspro next week and I will check them out anyway.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 26, 2008)

I reeled 3 of them before I said no. I thought it was 1 lemon but you can feel abit of gear mesh, and for that price I expect to have none. The older Stradic FH was cheaper and it was by far the smoother.


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 26, 2008)

Here are some of the setups I bring out to my apartment at college. I keep the better rods at home, so I don't break them transporting them. 





From left to right
my old and beloved 6'6" med shimano jimmy houston sig series with a daiwa 2500 exceller, 7" MH st.croix premier with a abu cd3000, 6'6" abu something or other with a shimano sedona 2500, 5' daiwa UL rod with an old small quantum iron series reel, 7'6" Abu black max flippin rod with a abu tournament 3600 reel, 6'6" M St. Croix premier with a abu revo stx.

I have a bunch of rods and reels at home, these are my beater rods that are old and have faced many snags, tree thrashings, and a fish here and there.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 26, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Here are some of the setups I bring out to my apartment at college. I keep the better rods at home, so I don't break them transporting them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice set-ups man, I used to own the Abu Garcia CD6 in the 2000 size. I paid $60 when they were discontinued in 2002. I used it for Salmon and Steelhead in the rivers with 8 and 10lb line, Great reels, great drags. Its a shame that the gears didn't last very long and spent more to fix it then what I spent to buy it.


----------



## DahFISH (Mar 26, 2008)

This is my favorite while under construction:








I made it with help from a group from another site and had a blast. I probably wont buy another rod, but make them as my older ones need replaced. Not only was it fun to do but the rod has better action than any I have ever bought.


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah the drags on the center drag abus are awesome. Abu always has much higher drag ratings than other reels, they are probably overkill. I have two cd3000's and I use them for carp and catfish. I basically interchange them when one starts to act funny. So I never really notice the wobble of the gears....when one gets wobbly I use the other until its wobbly, then I switch to the other that less wobbly....and so on. Other than that they have bee workhorses for me. I like the position of the center drags, the main drawback is weight and changing out the drag. Its not like a front drag changing to the spare spool to have your factory drag again.


----------



## whj812 (Mar 26, 2008)

Here is my fishing setups. Nothing Fancy, but I like em!!
Left to Right

Shakespeare Inspinity 6'6 M Graphite rod
Pflueger Trion GX7 6'6 MH Ugly Stick
Pflueger President 7ft Medium Pflueger Rod
Bass Pro Shops Tourney Classic 6'6 M BPS Graphite Rod


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 27, 2008)

whj812 said:


> Here is my fishing setups. Nothing Fancy, but I like em!!
> Left to Right
> 
> Shakespeare Inspinity 6'6 M Graphite rod
> ...





Pflueger reels. Nice. There not a shimano or daiwa, but I love em. I own 2 myself.


----------



## bcritch (Mar 28, 2008)

Left to Right:
Abu Garcia 5601C4/Cabelas 6'6" Gold Label
Penn 240GR/Diawa 5'6" Elimanator ML 
Abu Garcia 4600 C5/ Cabelas Fish Eagle II 6'
Diawa Advantage 3000A/BPS Extreme 6' MH
Flueger Gold medalist Pro/Silver Reef Avenger 7' MH


----------



## bcritch (Mar 28, 2008)

Here's some of my saltwater collection:
Left to Right:

Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 7000 C3/Shimano Tiralejo 11' MH
Penn 6500SS/Penn Challanger 9' M
Tica Dolphin SF/Tsunami Trophy Series 12' MH
Penn 5500SS/Penn Challanger 6' M
Penn 7500SS/Ugly Stick 12' H
Penn 850SS/Penn Power Stick Surf 12' H
Penn Powergraph 4000/Ugly Stick 6'6" MH
PennPowergraph 3000/cabelas saltstriker 7'6" M
Penn 5500SS/Shimano saragosa 8' MH
Diawa Emblem Pro 5500/Ugly Stick 12' H


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry I haven't been on for a while guys. I have had alot of prepping and stuff to do. But I am back so keep the pics coming. I am enjoying it.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 17, 2008)

Here is my leadcore set-up. 

Note: I am using Cabela's non-lead sinking line. It is actually better than leadcore with a more consistant sink rate. 

It is a Shimano Tekota 700 with a 9' Leadcore Shimano Talora rod. 20lb mono backing with 100lb powerpro main line and 10 colors of weighted line (100yds) and a 20ft 23lb fluorocarbon leader. Sinking line is colored every 10yds and has a sink rate of 1ft/2yrd.


----------

